

World's isolated tribes face contact, extinction - donna
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/06/08/MN4611595T.DTL&tsp=1

======
donna
In regards to the proposed question..Dilemma is whether to leave them to fate
or push for assimilation.

I feel it is more honorable to leave them to fate to self evolve as a new
world infringes upon them. What about you?

------
RobertL
I say parachute them a small wood stove fired electrical generator along with
satellite internet connectivity and a few dozen Macs.

In 5 years they'll all be developers and demanding $200 an hour for their
services.

~~~
sunshinegroopie
I know you probably wrote that as a joke RL but I currently use a kid from
equador to do some of my design work. He is absolutely brilliant at CSS and I
don't have to pay him anywhere close to $200 an hour.

